# I need an ignition control module



## thehvacguy (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys, I repaired an old rheem 80% upflow unit. The heat exchanger was in good shape and all I had to do was replace the fan center. We stuck it in at my church cause the finances there are tight. We were hoping that the unit would get us through the cold season so we could save the money to get a new system but there was a leak in the roof and the ignition control module got wet. Now the unit is wigging out. After the pilot comes on the spark ignitor keeps sparking. I know that the flame sensor is good. The spark igniter keeps going for a minute or two then stops and you hear the gas valve open, but then the spark ignitor starts up again. then it stopps and the main burners come on. It is like the unit is having a seizure.lol. Anyways I was hoping that someone out there has done a changeout recently and can pluck an ignition control module off of a unit that is going in the trash. We just need to get through the cold season and we dont want to buy a new ICM because the unit is going in the trash by next year anyways. If you can help please respond. The model number for the one I have now is SP715a I believe. Thanks for your time.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Good luck on that.


----------



## richiemoe (Mar 19, 2010)

try ebay or craigs list. The odds of someone having that same module is slim. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Like by now they haven't done something. If the guy was a real tech he would have known where to go to find right part. That's why his post went unanswered for so long. Nobody took it serious or he was a DIY in the PRO ONLY FORUM.

The DIY forum is where this OP should be.


----------



## John Markl (Mar 7, 2010)

Most pros would know how to deal with that issue.........it's not always about "changing the part", it's knowing how it works, and knowing what your viable options are....


----------

